
7 Most Evil Websites on Earth - Freel
http://startupearth.com/2007/11/11/7-most-evil-websites-on-earth/
======
tlrobinson
This is just silly, their top 5 (Yahoo, Facebook, MySpace, Google, and
YouTube), just _happen_ to be 5 of THE most trafficked websites on the Web
(all in the top 7, according to Alexa). This smells like linkbait.

Though I do agree that MySpace is pure evil.

------
brlewis
Was this written by a PayPerPost customer? Write what you know, I suppose.

Quote about PayPerPost: "Also, customer support (which they call `Customer
Love') should be renamed to `Customer Whatever - ticket closed'."

